# Whats in your arsenal?



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just curious what all fly rods you guys have in your arsenal and what your applications are for them in Ohio. I guess im not interested in specific models ( although those of you with the high end Helios and Sage rods I am jealous) but am interested in line weight and uses.

So for me:
11' 3" 7wt switch: Good ol' steelhead
9'6" 7wt : nymphing for steelhead
9' 7wt : Carp, bass, anything that will bite (my most used rod)
9' 5wt
9' 3wt : Panfish and occasional trout
9'6" 3wt


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

9' 8 wt for steelhead
9' 6 wt for bass
9' 4 wt for trout (small to medium size streams), pond fishing for panfish


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

9ft 8wt - Steelhead and big bass poppers
9ft 5wt - River smallies
7ft 6in 3wt - ponds and panfish. 

The 8wt is broken but I'll likely replace with the same length and wt. Maybe go 10ft for longer casts.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Orvis Recon 4 wt 10' for Trout/ Bass
Orvis Recon 7 wt 10' for Steelhead
Cabela's Traditional III 8 wt 9' for Carp


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

9' 8wt - steelhead, salmon, carp, saltwater, big bass flies

9' 6wt - steelhead, smallies, general streamer fishing, my most used rod by far

9' ft 3wt - small creek and pond rod, mainly for trout but I have landed carp and a 6 lb largemouth on it

I feel like with these three rods I have everything covered, but I wouldn't mind adding a 7wt or a 1 wt

Cool thread btw


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

6'9" 1wt - panfish, small stream bass and trout
7'9" 3wt - panfish, small stream trout
6'6" 4wt Eagle Claw glass rod - general "beater," loaner rod, can handle everything from panffish to trout to carp (smaller ones)
10' 4wt - nymph rod for trout
9' 5wt - trout, bass
9' 7wt - primary bass streamer rod, steelhead rod, and carp stick, also used in the salt for streamers
9' 9wt - carp, saltwater, bass bug rod
7'11" 10wt - saltwater is why I bought it, also used it for musky that one time...


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

I started building rods a little over a year ago, and have amassed quite a collection in the past year. Still figuring out how to use them.

10' 7wt - Steelhead indicator fishing
13'6' 9wt Spey- Steelhead/Salmon streamers on large rivers
9' 5wt - Trout/smallies 
8' 4wt glass- Trout, dries
8' 3wt - 7pc - air travel/backpack rod for ponds/small streams
7'9" 3wt - I don't really use this one anymore, but it's the first rod I ever built. It's ugly but it stays with me.

In progress:
11 ft 7 wt switch rod-steelhead streamers
8'6" 6wt Epic glass-trout/bass streamers

Wish list:
10'-11' 4-5wt switch for trout spey.
9' 9-10 wt for saltwater trip this fall- got my eye on the Epic 990 glass blank
8'-9' 5wt 7pc-additional travel rod.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

6'6" 3wt - small stream trout and panfish
7'6" 3wt - small stream trout and panfish
9'6" 3wt - trout.....mostly with nymphs and dries on medium/large-ish streams
7'9" 5wt - small stream trout(especially when bigger fish are around) and panfish, small pond bass
8'6" 5wt - trout and bass, panfish, etc.
Two 9' 6wt's - bass and trout, and whatever else will eat a streamer('eyes, whites, etc..), occasionally steelhead
11' 6wt switch - steelhead exclusively
10' 7wt - primarily steelhead, carp, sometimes bass
9' 8wt - bowfin, sometimes pike, bass, steelhead, and carp


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

9' 4wt oldschool glass - all around fun rod
9' 5wt - trout
11' 6wt switch - swinging for steelhead/ browns
9' 7wt med action - when bobbers are needed 
9' 7wt fast action - streamer stick
9' 10wt - saltwater/ backup esox rod
9' 12wt TFO esox - casting practice... 
also its time for a 12'6"-13' 7wt


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

9' 8 wt Sage Salt - Primary Redfish & Speckled Trout rod
9' 8wt Sage Xi3 - Backup to the Salt
9' 5wt Sage Flight - Primary trout, bass & bream rod
7'6" 3 wt Sage Vantage - Bream & small bass
11' 9" 7 wt. Used to use it for steelhead, but since I'm back home in Texas, it doesn't see much use except for the occasional trip to the Guadalupe for trout if I don't want to use my 5 wt.
9' 10 wt. I use it around the jetties for jacks, big reds, etc.
9' 7 wt. I loaded this with sinking line for white bass in the spring & LMB in the heat of summer.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

9' 7wt (carp n bass most used)

11'6" 8wt (switch for steelhead)

10' 7wt (nymphing steelhead)

3wt (for gills and the suprise bass)


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

8'3" 3wt Cabelas lsi - trout
9'0" 5 wt Cabelas Rls - bass and bigger trout
9'0" 8wt Orvis Access - king salmon, steel, big Browns up at the Oak!

I'd like to get a 6 wt for taking to the tribs as well. 8 wt comes in handy on kings but makes the brownies, steel, and Atlantics not much of a fight.


----------

